# BB Shooter from Btoon



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Most of you have seen the pictures of the little BB shooter that I got from Btoon, so I won't bore you with putting more of them up. If you haven't seen them, they are at this link.....http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26050-bb-shooter-for-graywolf/.

I have to say, yes I'm very biased, that this is one of the coolest shooters I have ever had my hands on. I'm a fan of smaller frame slingshots. I have several pfs that, while I don't shoot them well, I enjoy playing with. This little bug is the same size as a pfs, but I can shoot it like a much larger frame. It just melts into my hand and shoots effortlessly. I'm still trying to get on target with it, as shown in this video (this video also appears in the pocketpredator.com contest elsewhere in the forum):






Brandon also sent along 2 extra pouches (I believe they are roo) and one of the newer size pouches from e-shot. The attached pouch is a little small for 5/16", but anything smaller it is perfect. The bands are 1/2" wide black theraband and were cut for my draw length by Brandon.

I'm still in the process of getting used to this frame, and will be trying out different bands and pouches to find just the right fit of power (I do hope to get a match light with this one day) accuracy...see previous...and fun. I know I'll get there, eventually, because I'll be shooting this one a lot.

Brandon...Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love it.

Todd


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

WOW!

I must have missed that lil' beauty!! :wub:

Great shooting GrayWolf! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger and as always great slinging to back it up GW.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool little slinger and good shooting!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice video and review GrayWolf! I appreciate it  You are a great shooter and there's no doubt that little slinger will have some match lights,card cuts and penny kills under it's belt soon enough! (when you get it dialed in of course)  Those little roo pouches I cut are perfect for 1/4 inch. That little one of eshot's I included is a nice one, should be great for 5/16. Thanks for the opportunity to make this one up for ya Todd, I really had a lot of fun making it for you  Good luck in the shooting contest dude!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME slingshot!!!!

Brandon is one of the most generous and gifted members of this forum. That is proved on your video which, by the way, is great!!!

BB shooters are a lot of fun!! Even today I was shooting to a can with my "Ilex" one (2cm X 1cm X 23 cm TBB) at about 8 meters. So accurate and powerful for such a small ammo!!!

Oh well!! You got a present for life, my friend!!! So much quality on Btoon's work!!! ...I should know!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good and shoots good, perfect combo, have fun with this beauty :wave:


----------

